# Was interrupted halfway through tape



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

What do you do when your about halfway through listening to a tape and you have to get up for a few minutes? Should you continue where you left off or start over again? My cat decided it was time to get up, his way of getting me up is to chew my chin, fingers or anything else that dares to be out of the covers, this is impossible to ignore! I had to get up and put him out of the room. sickofsick


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What I do as I often have to get up and pee during the tapes (I do them at bedtime and rarely do I not have to get up and pee at least once in the first hour I lay down (overactive bladder as well as IBS what fun







. What I do is do what I have to do as quietly and as in the dark as possible (like I don't flush the toilet or turn on the bathroom light) and I can hear the tape the whole time I'm up so I keep listening and lay back down as quickly as I can.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sickofsick, your okay to pick up where you left off, or K suggestion is good. You might find if you don't go to the bathroom before bed, that when your gut relaxes you might have to urinate sometimes. Soon if your cats like Jeans it might want to listen also and be calm.







------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi sickofsick:The best thing is to just let your cat have his own way, which he will no matter what you do!







Let the door open so he can go in and out. Maybe you can also try leaving some snacks next to where you are to keep him occupied.Like Eric said, my cat loves Mike's voice too, and I found out early on there was no way I could shut her out of the room. I'm very good at listening to the tapes with a kitty on my stomach!







JeanG


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

My 3 dogs have surprisingly been great whileI'm listening. But you know how he says toturn off the phone & the answering machinelow? My cordless phone doesn't have a switchto turn off the ringer, just low & highvolume. And if I get a message on my answer-ing machine it will beep until I listen toit. One day 1/2 through the phone rang (5times), answering machine picked it up & beeped over & over until I turned it off. SoI started over. Got another call 3/4 through. So now I bury my phone in thesofa cushion in the other room & close thedoor & turn OFF the answering machine. They can do without me for 30 minutes! Today myson wanted to know why the phone was underthe cushion.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2001)

Hi All,SOS, your post made me laugh







I could just imagine the cat trying to chew your chin.If I get a few spare days I will do a cat zapper CD







K suggestion is good too.Hi Jean, pleased Kitty still enjoying the time too







Jennifer, I can see the problem







Best RegardsMike


----------

